# Nitro Explorer 1.2



## Sonicandtails (Nov 18, 2007)

Nitro Explorer has hit version 1.2! If you haven't heard of it (Most likely you haven't), it is a NDS ROM explorer that allows you to extract and replace files currently in the ROM, despite size! As seen with NDSTop System, one cannot replace a file that differs in size, and NDSTool/DSLazy is a little complicated due to command prompt usage, and it also tends to not compile ROMs right no matter what you do (Try New Super Mario Brothers). This however, has been tested with several ROMs, and works amazingly. Also, it has LZSS/LZ77 compression support so you can edit compressed files with ease.

http://treeki.googlepages.com/nitroexplorer1.2.zip

Note: This cannot modify ROM file structure (Move files location in ROM, add/delete files). Also, it requires VB Runtimes.

This program is made by internet guy Treeki, permission was given to post it.


----------



## apb407 (Nov 18, 2007)

its not working for me it says that Comctl32.ocx is missing or something like that


----------



## MadBob (Nov 18, 2007)

QUOTE said:
			
		

> * Also, it requires VB Runtimes*


----------



## Sonicandtails (Nov 18, 2007)

Extra note: You may not be able to get two files from your average VB runtime install, so googling works just as well.


----------



## ackers (Nov 18, 2007)

What exactly is the point in this?


----------



## Sonicandtails (Nov 18, 2007)

So you can edit the files inside a NDS ROM.


----------



## IxthusTiger (Nov 19, 2007)

Cool. Which games need a better soundtrack?


----------



## Heran Bago (Nov 19, 2007)

=D Just the kind of program we need.
VB runtimes ugh.


----------



## apb407 (Nov 20, 2007)

whats a vb runtime


----------



## arctic_flame (Nov 20, 2007)

Program extensions needed for programs that are written in shitty languages on windows.


----------



## dissoci8 (Nov 20, 2008)

yo man i have vista and i cant install VB it says i dont have a a folder for it


----------



## DSMuse (Dec 1, 2008)

Hello!

This looks really great but I can't get it to run.

Sorry can someone help me?

It says I need VB Runtimes, and I believe VB requires .net framework. 
I downloaded Visual Basic 6.0 and .net frameworks. But the program won't launch. It just asks me if I wish to run it, I click yes, and it never launches.

Could VB stand for something else...? Can someone please link me to the version they use so I can get this to work? 

Thanks so much!


----------



## fanta (Feb 2, 2009)

did a resolution for this get found?


----------



## Noitora (Feb 2, 2009)

fanta said:
			
		

> did a resolution for this get found?


what the heck? You bumped a topic and this tool is working just fine :/


----------



## BurlyEd (Feb 7, 2009)

Thanks!  It works perfectly!

Add D-Trogh's ROM Hacking Toolbox and a Pokemon Bloody Diamond ROM and WOW, what a toy!


----------



## ACQ (Mar 18, 2009)

I too cannot get NitroExplorer 1.2 or 1.1 to run. I have .NET 1.1, 2.0, 3.0, 3.5, Visual C++ runtimes, and VB6 SP5 Runtimes all installed in Windows XP SP3. This program won't load for me. I don't even get an error message. I hardly call that "working perfectly". No one has posted in the author's thread for almost a year-and-a-half, hence why I'm here. 

For those of you who did get it working, please give the rest of us some insight as to how you did and please leave the unhelpful "why is this thread bumped?" BS at the door.

Any help is much appreciated. :-)

EDIT: I found NitroExplorer v2.0b here: http://jul.rustedlogic.net/thread.php?pid=...6&r=1#53416

AND IT WORKS FOR ME!


----------



## RaechelParker (Nov 23, 2009)

Thanks. very helpful post. I read a few of your other posts and they all helped me.


----------



## flammabubble (Nov 29, 2009)

Hey guys, I just joined GBAtemp so I could post a question on here. I've used nitroexplorer 2 to open up my rom file. If I'm honest, DSlazy does much the same thing. What I really need is a program to open up the data from the rom files. I can get sound files easily enough from SDAT and ADX files, as I've got converters etc, but I want to get the images you see ingame, as jpg or some other readable file on my computer. Anyone know how I'd be able to do this? I'd be very grateful


----------



## Mcfan2 (Mar 23, 2011)

^I have the very same problem. Is there any way to open em as .jpg or something?
Please answer. I'd be able to add some new contect to the cutting room floor!


----------



## MasterKnight (Apr 17, 2011)

To those who requested the in-game images as JPEG or PNG formats:

It's not possible. The reason is that most images are either rendered or called with a script. Some sprites are 2D alright but you can get them perfectly with snapshots. Rendered images cannot be obtained easily because they are 3D objects and you can open a 3D Object as JPEG files or PNG. You would need a 3D software like the game company used so you can view around the object. Such object could be a tree for example, a house, a fence, where it has a 360 degree look-around and you can't do that in JPEG. You could simply open the ROM with an emulator and take a snapshot of it. You cannot change the attributes of such 3D object to make it something else because you would need the same software the gamecompany used.

Some other images such as backgrounds are most of the time a RAW image, which can be opened with adobe photo shop or paint show pro. The thing is, you will need to know its exact width and height and the type of picture it is, meaning if it's a 16 bit image, 8 bit, 24 bit, 32-bit and so on. It's all in HEX. You could modify such image in HEX as well, if you managed to open it in an editing software. The other problem is that it will not load with the correct colors and will be in grayscale. The way the real ROM will work with such images is with a header built-in in the script to tell the game which HEX in that file needs to be in which colors. It's difficult to modify such image, but it's still possible if you know about HEX.

Shortly, it's not easy to do what you wanted to do.


----------

